# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Первый авиатор Прикамья

## Pilot-31

Нынешний год богат на «круглые» авиационно-космические даты. Прежде всего, это, конечно же, 50-летие первого полёта человека в космос. Другая, не менее важная для Прикамья дата — 100-летняя годовщина авиации в Перми: летом 1911 года Василий Каменский на самолете «Блерио-XI» совершил первые полёты над городом. Этим двум датам будет посвящён авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы», который состоится 24-26 июня. В рамках фестиваля планируется открытие памятника первому пермскому авиатору.

Василий Каменский — пермская легенда. В первую очередь он известен как поэт-футурист, близкий друг Владимира Маяковского, друг и родственник Петра Субботина-Пермяка. Он был также прозаиком, художником, актёром, путешественником и изобретателем. Именно Каменский придумал и ввёл в употребление ныне весьма распространённое слово «самолёт» вместо иноязычного термина «аэроплан». Признанием его литературных заслуг при жизни стало открытие в 1930 году пассажирских рейсов по Каме на пароходе «Василий Каменский». 

В селе Троица на берегу реки Сылва действует единственный в Пермском крае литературный музей, расположенный в доме, где поэт проживал с 1932 по 1951 год. В 1984 году именем Василия Каменского была названа одна из пермских улиц.

В лучших традициях футуризма Василий Каменский стремительно продвигал в жизнь новейшие достижения техники и науки. Понятие «футуризм» было для него не литературным термином, он применял его ко всей своей жизни: «Уж если мы действительно футуристы, если мы — люди моторной современности, поэты всемирного динамизма, пришельцы-вестники из будущего, мастера дела и действия, энтузиасты-строители новых форм жизни, — мы должны, мы обязаны уметь быть авиаторами». Поняв, что за авиацией великое будущее, он отправился учиться полетам во Францию, став 27-м по счёту русским пилотом. 

Несмотря на насмешки окружающих, Каменский пропагандировал авиацию на своей «малой родине», в глухой российской провинции, где люди тогда ещё не дожили до эры трамвая и не знали запаха автомобильного бензина.

Военные лётчики авиационной базы «Сокол» выступили с инициативой увековечить память о первом пермском авиаторе возведением памятника Василию Каменскому на высоком берегу реки Камы у картинной галереи. Эту идею уже одобрили и поддержали видные деятели культуры Пермского края: доктор филологических наук, профессор Пермского госуниверситета, председатель фонда «Юрятин» Владимир Абашев, член Союза писателей России, председатель общества «Пермский краевед» Владимир Гладышев, член правления Российского международного фонда культуры Иван Ёжиков, председатель Пермского отделения Союза художников России Равиль Исмагилов, директор Пермского краевого музея Ольга Юдина, а также Пермское отделение Союза писателей России, Пермское отделение Союза журналистов России, Издательский дом «Компаньон» и другие.

Средства для создания монумента предлагается собирать в лучших русских традициях — всем миром. Так, в 1911 году на Комендантском аэродроме в Санкт-Петербурге был установлен памятник-плита на месте гибели одного из первых русских авиаторов Льва Мациевича. В наше время на народные пожертвования возведены или создаются памятники Василию Татищеву в Тольятти, Дмитрию Пожарскому в Суздале, Екатерине Великой в Симферополе, Петру Первому и Сергею Есенину в Воронеже, детям-блокадникам и Иосифу Бродскому в Санкт-Петербурге, Владимиру Высоцкому в Ростове, юному герою-разведчику Алёше Щукину в Кизеле и другие.

Знакома эта традиция и жителям Перми. Достаточно вспомнить, как живо откликнулись горожане на призыв собирать деньги на памятную доску поэту Алексею Решетову. В качестве частных лиц пожертвования сделали губернатор Олег Чиркунов и тогдашний краевой министр культуры Олег Ощепков. Возможно, именно народный порыв дал вдохновение скульптору на создание такой необычной памятной доски — с летящими птицами.


Юлия БАТАЛИНА, Пермский еженедельник "Новый компаньон", № 4, 8 февраля 2011 г.

http://www.nk.perm.ru/articles.php?n...ticle_id=22508

----------

